# toro 200 -911



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a toro s200 that I can't get running if my life depended on it. Here is where I'm at. I cleaned and rebuilt the carb, good spark and compression. New fuel, plug and fuel line. No luck, I notice two things and maybe someone could help. The carb has two shafts and levers. Where do these connecting rods go to? Could this be part of the problem, maybe they are not connected on that end. The last time I messed with it I noticed that I could get fuel to the carb but it would build up at the choke shutter because my carb has a cup like scoop. Any ideas or suggestion would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

just out of curiosity, what is your compression number?


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

*cantankerous(sp?) carburetor*

Hey TnT,
http://www.toro.com/index.html
Go to "Look up Parts" - then "Parts for homeowners."
Enter your model number for the machine. Mine is 38130 which should work for yours as the link will get you to a manual that covers multiple units.
Click on a year of manufacture, then "manuals" then the single stage service manual. It's the only free one. The parts and owner's manuals are $4/ea.

As far as the levers - (if I understand you correctly), the one farthest from the engine will be the choke which should either stickout far enough to get at when the main cover is installed or it will be connected to a lever/plunger on or near the main panel near the key or primer bulb. 
The other lever on the carb nearest the engine would be the throttle which should connect to the governor with a stiff wire/rod and maybe a spring.

As far as the gas collecting - It sounds like the needle valve isn't seating properly unless you've already fixed that. Could be float not set right (float type carb) or diaphragm isn't installed right (diaphragm carb) or you missed some crud when cleaning the carb. Did you check the fuel tank for crud also?

Hope this gives you a place to start. 
As I tell everyone - I'm not a mechanic, but I have been where you're at and have gotten my engines to run. I won't be offended if you wait for more professional advice from the pros.

>Maytag - fellow newbie to carburetor conundrums:drunk:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Maytag, Toro parts IPL's are online, free, at
https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro
Paul


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Paul. 
I stumbled upon the url you posted years ago, and then lost it soon after when my computer crashed.
I knew you could get them free, but couldn't remember where. I was mainly using the price tag on those other manuals as a way to guide TnT to the service manual, but hey - now all 3 (or more) of us have the better url site! Great!

Thanks again.
Please fell free to correct me if I should give any bad advice in here. They say you learn more by teaching so I try to help if someone has a problem that I've had to work through myself. Been there - done that - here's what I did so to speak.
I realize too though that I've got a lot to learn. 

>Maytag -


----------

